# Layla came to stay



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Layla came over to stay for a week,i think she fitted in well 










Mel


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

CUTE...they look happy together.....


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sad to see her go back  but when the family came back to get her she was so happy to see the children that i felt pleased she was going.
The mum told us the older girl was upset when they went as she didnt want to leave her,and was worried she wouldn't remember her.How sweet is she  she has made her own website too.

Mel


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Layler is the black one no doubt???

lovely picture and lovely looking dogs  that tiger/red brindle has a gorgeous color.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww what a fab pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture, they all look so contented


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww very sweet, loves lil puppy dogs


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawwww! sweet little dumplings all in a row


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Layler is the black one no doubt???
> 
> lovely picture and lovely looking dogs  that tiger/red brindle has a gorgeous color.


Thank you all.

Layla is the black one on the right,she is the pup of the pied at the bottom of the pile,who is the daughter of the tiger in the middle.

The tiger brindle is our old cow...she is 11 and the naughtiest of them all  she loves the babies and is always causing trouble with the others and teaching them how to wreak a house  but we love her 

Thank you for your lovely comments

Mel


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

what a brilliant photo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Layla is the black one on the right,she is the pup of the pied at the bottom of the pile,who is the daughter of the tiger in the middle.
> 
> ...


3 genarations , are the other 2 uptop related in anyway??? ya can just about see the tiger patch on ur white bitches back in the front row lol.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lovely pic they all look very contented.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> 3 genarations , are the other 2 uptop related in anyway??? ya can just about see the tiger patch on ur white bitches back in the front row lol.


The white is another daughter of the old bag and the black and white is Dennis the menace  he's not related to any but is 'Uncle Dennis' to the pups 

Thank you for all your nice comments.

Mel


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics


----------

